# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month March 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your           photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo  of     the      month for March 2011! Please only enter a photo you  own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the  photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is  prepared  from    a photo -  please no     collages or modifications  from the  original    photo beyond  overall     color/contrast  correction,  sharpness, basic    touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal),  etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Terry

Here is my entry for March
Pipa pipa (Suriname Toad), by Terry Gampper (tgampper)

----------


## steven

My baby Orange gliding tree frog...

----------


## clownonfire

Here's Mickey, our male Ranitomeya ventrimaculata "Rodyll", from Understory Enterprises.

----------


## pez

Brilliant forest frogs-Lithobates warszewitschii.

----------


## Don

Dendrobates Leucomelas Bumblebee Dart

----------


## Jumper

Azureas

----------


## John911



----------


## Rocko

litoria caerulea

----------


## Leefrogs

Here's Kermit, my White's tree frog.

----------


## clownonfire

> 


John, that photo is stunning. You should submit it for the Facebook profile pic contest too: http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...e-picture.html

Eric

----------


## John911

> John, that photo is stunning. You should submit it for the Facebook profile pic contest too: http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...e-picture.html
> 
> Eric


Hey thanks, I'll throw it in there.  My girlfriend actually took the pic.  Gotta give credit where its due!

----------


## keenhawk

Coco and Webz

----------


## CaptainMorgantown

My male and female Whites Tree Frogs Captain and T.D.

----------


## thewr310

my blue pacman frog khan

----------


## Ebony

Green & Golden Bell (Litoria aurea) Adult Female  :Frog Smile:

----------


## phoebe froggy

This is Graham my Budgett frog

----------


## Trip

White's Tree Frog (Maurice)

----------


## Leefrogs

Lots of whites entries, lots of whites owners. I think the most popular pet frog should win!!!!

----------


## pez

Funny Maurice is my name in english, in spanish is Mauricio :EEK!: 





> Lots of whites entries, lots of whites owners. I think the most popular pet frog should win!!!!


I think the frog that no one has should win!!!!

----------


## Tony

_Cruziohyla calcarifer_

----------


## Brit

Lots of beautiful pictures here, just thought I'd throw in my lot. XD It's not great technically, but I wanna show Mr. Campbell some love.

----------


## bshmerlie

The brush in the background makes him look like he has hair. :Big Grin:

----------


## iatakden

Taken with Cell Phone , but come on , a shot like that you have to take right away !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Brit

> The brush in the background makes him look like he has hair.


Hahaha I know right? tjtreefrog left that same comment in my album and I didn't even realize until someone said something. XD I think he looks regal in this picture with that full head of spiky hair. XD

----------


## clownonfire

> _Cruziohyla calcarifer_


Tony, did you submit your picture for the Faebook Profile picture contest? It's beautiful... even though the contest is over, we could make an exception...

http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...e-picture.html

Eric

----------


## fruitloop

I'll enter a pic of my little girl since I haven't been able to get a really really good pic of my new guys yet  :Smile:

----------


## Tony

> Tony, did you submit your picture for the Faebook Profile picture contest? It's beautiful... even though the contest is over, we could make an exception...
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...e-picture.html
> 
> Eric


I didn't, but feel free to add it to the poll.

----------


## Leefrogs

Moving up, more good Picts out there

----------


## brnbear

I love that one on the cell phone of the two whites, haha, that is classic  :Smile:

----------


## cvBon1

This is Hurley, my albino Pacman (cranwelli). He keeps a watchful eye out in the living room.

----------


## Michael Novy

Gotta throw this one in.

----------


## iatakden

Thank you . I thought it would be a good entry! 

Sent using my ( Samsung Galaxy S )

----------

